# #9-CLOSED -HOW TO READ CHARTS - How to Read, Interpret, Use and Create them!



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

DESIGER1234 here: Feb. 2018 . INFORMATION!

The teacher cancelled this workshop immediately after she posted here, but I was unable to delete it due to KP forum rules at that time. The workshop section is not in any way responsible for it still being here. Admin said I had to leave it here.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, *Dragonfly lace here*

. I have been asked to add my method of reading charts and learning to knit from charts. I will do this by providing a beginner chart I made as a download. *The download will be at the bottom of this post.*

There are several stitches that are used in the motif to knit.  If you need help with the stitches, I will post the download for that also.

*The stitches that you need to know are *,

*Knit*; -*Purl*;- 
*Yarn Over;-K2tog*: (knit 2 together);-- *SKP*: (slip 1 stitch, knit 1 stitch, pass the knit stitch over the knit stitch);- and* SK2P*: ( slip 1 stitch, knit 2 together, pass k2tog over slipped stitch).
------------------
*Attention Left-handed knitters*.

I am not leaving you out, I am developing a document just for you so that you will have your own charts and instructions. It will be ready soon.
-------------

*HOW DO I READ A CHART*?

_The following instructions are for knitting *back and forth on straight needles or on circulars* (not joining in the round)_.

1.* Every chart is read from bottom to top*. Some charts have every row numbered (this is how I make them).

Others are written where only the odd rows and shown.
(Instructions are given for the even rows and usually say: purl all even or wrong side (WS) rows).

2. The next step is to remember to read *ALL odd rowsfrom right to left. (1,3,5,etc.)* _If you think about it, this is how you knit, from right to left_

3. All even rows are read from*left to right*. _Think of it this way, IF you didn't turn your work and were to KNIT BACKWARDS, then the instructions would make sense to read left to right_.

_But when you turn your work, your design gets turned also, so you will ALWAYS read even rows left to right_.

*Hint*: our project will introduce the left to right reading, but if you look carefully, this project it is the same on even rows either way.....trust me though, you want to know this for later projects).

*APPLICATION OF THE PROCESS*:

If you do not have a copy of the chart and instructions, try to get it printed. This will help, as you can hold your copies and follow along with me.

*A*. First, look at the chart. In the upper left is a box that explains the symbols used for the stitches used in this motif. There are also two boxes for the marking of the center rows, columns, and the center of the motif. In the upper right is a text box. _In here (and also in future projects) there will be general information about the design/project and a little information about beginning the design/project_.

*B*. *You will see that the chart shows dots that are on all four sides of the chart*. _These represent a garter stitch (or knit every row) border that will set off the design_. The design itself is set inside a Stockinette background (stockinette is knit odd rows, purl even rows).

*C*. Clarification of the dots and spaces: If you look at the symbol box, it shows that a blank box will be knit on the right side (RS) and purl on the wrong side (WS).

The large dot in space on the chart represents Purl on the RS and Knit on the WS. _Remember odd rows are the RS and are usually knit or pattern rows and even rows are the WS and are usually purl rows_.

*D*. Casting On: _we could probably spend many pages and hours to discuss what is correct in casting on and what is not correct_. Let's leave that to other discussions. 
*I used a knitted cast on for this motif*. _It should be loose though. If you are a tight knitter, either use a larger needle to cast on or just pull your right needle out and to the left when you pass the stitch onto the left needle_. Your cast off at the end will be loose and it is nice to have a nice even beginning and end. _If you use the long-tail cast on, just go a little slower and it will be more loose_.

*Cast on 27 stitches loosely*.

*E*. Is this cast on the first row: _I usually do not count it as the first row_.

There are some cases in lace knitting that you will graft one piece or part to another, so this cast on row could be used in that process. We will cover grafting in our 2nd or 3rd lace project...so don't be concerned with grafting. I only mentioned it because some knitters will ask why I do not count the cast on row.

*F*. Beginning: Now look at the Written Instructions page. _The first line under the italics says: Knit the first 4 rows_.

Look at the chart. You will see row 1 is all *blank*. _That is an odd row and is knit across_. The second row is all *dots*,_ that is an even row, or WS row and according to the symbol key, a dot is Knit on the WS, so we knit this row_
. Same thing for Rows 3 and 4. Thus we have our bottom garter stitch border. We have knit the first 4 rows.

*G*. Rows 5 and 6: These are what are commonly called set up rows.

_We are now getting ready to knit the motif and we need to establish our Stockinette Background, the middle part of the project_.

Row 5 is an odd row and is the right side. We knit this row because the spaces are all blank.

_Knit row 5 and turn your work_.

_Now, look toward the left of the chart_. This is where Row 6 begins. Row 6 is an even row (WS), it has 3 dots at the beginning Remember the*even* rows are read left to right. We will knit the first 3 stitches and this is on the instructions and viewed on the chart. This is our garter stitch border. 
------
_Now the written instructions say to purl 21 stitches_. The next 21 stitches are blank and the key says that a blank space on the WS is purled...so we purl those 21 stitches. _The last 3 stitches....on the right side of the chart are dots_. We knit those 3 stitches and this is our garter stitch border.

Now...cast on and follow the instructions for the first 6 rows.

*The next row begins the pattern*.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

*CHART READING - PART 2*

Beginning the pattern row:

Above the Row 7 instructions is says in bold print: "_Pattern Begins_". _Remember we are only knitting one motif_, there is not pattern repeat, you just knit the pattern once as explained in the instructions and shown in the chart.

*1*. Row 7:

Reading from right to left and following written instructions > *Knit 3, Knit 8*. _I wrote it this way so you would start thinking of knitting the first and last 3 stitches of every row_ continueing....

*K2tog (knit 2 stitches together), YO (yarn over), KNIT 1* (_This is your center stitch, some people put a removable stitch marker here to remind them_..this stitch is highlighted in the instructions and marked in *Yellow* on your chart. IT WILL ALWAYS BE A KNIT STITCH.

continueing...*YO, SKP (slip one stitch, knit one stitch, pass slipped stitch over knit stitch*), *Knit 8, Knit 3*. (27 stitches or sts) Turn.

*2*. Row 8: Reading Right to Left: *Knit 3, PURL 21, Knit 3* (27 sts) Turn.

*Hint 1*: _After you finish row 7 and before your "resting row" very gently pull your stitches down along the needle_. This will put your yarn over, knit stitches, SKPs and K2togs in line and in order

*Row 8*..._.read from right to left so that you can see in this project when you are purling into a yarn over and when you are purling into a decrease stitch, etc._

*How do I purl through a yarn over*?
Purling into a yarn over may see a little fidgety at first, but just treat it as another stitch. Put your needle through the front of the yarn over. You can tell the from because it will lay at a slant from the left to the right over your needle. The front of the stitches kinda slants from your right to left. Now just slip your right needle under that loop hanging over the needle and purl it as usual.

*Hint*: If you will put your row marker above the row that you are working on, then you can see the previous row and will know where your yarn overs and other stitches are supposed to be.

3. Row 9 [this is a knit row, you are going to knit the pattern again. Reading the chart from right to left (also on written instructions) Knit 3, Knit 7, K2tog, YO, Knit 3 (there is one stitch on each side of your center stitch..these 3 stitches are the middle of row 9)...continueing .. YO, SKP, Knit 7, Knit 3. Turn.

Can you see?  Can you see that the left side of the chart is like a mirror image of the right side? On the right side we are making K2tog that is a right slanting decrease and on the left side, we are making SKP that is a left slanting decrease.

4. Row 10 is another resting row, Reading from left to right in order to watch your YOs and decrease stitches...Knit 3, Knit 7, Purl 21, Knit 7, Knit 3.

Hint: Sometimes, I take a pencil and write in the numbers for the amount of knit stitches AFTER the knit 3 garter border...so I put and 8 on row 7 kinda in the middle of the 8 stitches ..in one of the blank spaces....that way, I don't have to stop and count the number to knit before the pattern. I do this as part of my chart preparation for myself. I read from the chart only and this is what I want to teach you...so take just a minute, if you would like and write in your number of knit stitches on the odd row, AFTER the knit 3 garter.

Please let me know if you have any questions. I will answer each one.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION ON CHARTS:

If you are having trouble reading a chart just try the written instructions first...let's say you are ready for row 1. So knit from the written instructions...at the end of the row, stop, and now look at your knitting. With the chart, look at your stitches. At this point, try to put a symbol on the chart with what you knitted. If you look at the chart and your work, you will begin to SEE the stitches you knitted as represented on the chart.

Also, without your knitting in hand, look at the chart as you read across with the instructions. After a few times of doing this little routine, you will begin to use the chart more and more. 

The purpose of this first workshop is to be a bridge between written instructions and chart reading. So if on the first project you only use the instructions, that is fine...but try to compare your work with the chart.

This is exactly why we have practice projects...to learn this.

Let me know if you are still having problems after trying the above little routine.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you for doing this. Reading charts is one of my weaknesses, especially the more complex ones. Will you also be doing charts in the round? I know that could also be the topic of another workshop! I was just curious.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you for doing this. Reading charts is one of my weaknesses, especially the more complex ones. Will you also be doing charts in the round? I know that could also be the topic of another workshop! I was just curious.


Yes, but I am saving knitting lace in the round for a little later. If you need immediate help, send me a PM and I will see if I can give you some help. I also convert all of my charts for knitting in the round to my color charts.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, this is great! Thank you so much for teaching us about charts. I've been trying to read them on my own, but learning from a pro is the best way.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ellisen said:


> Oh, this is great! Thank you so much for teaching us about charts. I've been trying to read them on my own, but learning from a pro is the best way.


Thanks so much. I am so happy that you find it helpful. Are you right or left handed? I will be posting both types of charts in my January project in the section on Basic Lace Knitting. On this site, you will find many more chart instructions and patterns to practice. My original design is almost ready to put on the site....hoping to begin posting the last week in December. Almost ready 

Thanks for looking in and happy knitting.

Dragonflylace


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

For ease and clarification...
Here is the link directly to the workshops
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

to get to the lace workshop, just find it in the list....


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, Dragonflylace here,

I have now posted left-handed chart reading with charts and instructions made just for the left-handers in our midst.

I thought that it might be appropriate for me to include a post here so that everyone could learn chart reading.

For left handers, I have found that there are not charts written especially for them. So I have developed a method to help them so that they don't have to rewrite the patterns or hold them up to a mirror or print them backwards.

Here is a link to page 12 of Basic Lace Knitting:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111214-12.html

There are more charts on page 14.

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

ElegantDetails said:


> Just wanted to let Dragonflylace and both Designer1234 and prismaticr.Designer how excited I am about this workshop. I have always wanted to tackle lace...but never had the nerve to do it by myself. Now I do...I think with your help and support this is something I can can on. I've got my notebook ready and have done a couple of the projects...I hope to get another done before the 4th..... LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!!


Hi EleganDetails....love your tag name.

The Lace Workshop entitled #11-Winter's Mirage is found here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-134040-1.html#2564612

and the #6 -Preparation Workshop for Knitting Lace where I teach 3 practice projects with chart reading is found here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111214-1.html

So glad to here you are interested in this approach to reading and knitting from charts. I believe that once you get the basics, it will take away those fears of charts. So many older (especially some European patterns) are only done in Charts. Also there are some books where the lace patterns are only given in charts, sooo, this is a great skill to learn.

Thanks for checking in and let me know of any problems that you may have along the way.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Waldine (Jan 18, 2011)

I have encountered a pattern with the graph that shows a black box and says "no stitch" I guess you skip hese blocks but what do you do in the skipping? Drop stitches, slip stitches, or what? 
The pattern I'm referring to is a free pattern on ravelry called the Winter Haven Scarf. I posted my problem on main and the replies all say to just skip the stitches and continue with the next stitch. How do I do that? The graph is on this site. Waldine

httpolkadotsheep.com/main/assets/Winter HavenScarf(1).pdf


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

There is no stitch for that spot. When they say skip the square, that is what you do. You may have 10 stitches on your needles but 12 squares, 2 of which are blacked out. By skipping those blacked out squares, you do what the 10 other squares say to do.


Waldine said:


> I have encountered a pattern with the graph that shows a black box and says "no stitch" I guess you skip hese blocks but what do you do in the skipping? Drop stitches, slip stitches, or what?
> The pattern I'm referring to is a free pattern on ravelry called the Winter Haven Scarf. I posted my problem on main and the replies all say to just skip the stitches and continue with the next stitch. How do I do that? The graph is on this site. Waldine
> 
> httpolkadotsheep.com/main/assets/Winter HavenScarf(1).pdf


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

ok i get it now
u skip the CHART squares, not the stitches on the needle
that may b what has befuddled others as well
thx!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I can wait! I'll just keep looking for the workshop. Thank you for the offer.


GO TO workshop #11 - (Winter's Mirage Lace shawl) and 
there is a lot of information in

Preparation for the lace workshop #6 you can learn a lot about lace with dragonflylace.

*WINTER'S MIRAGE, LACE SHAWL WORKSHOP IS NOW OPEN*

GO TO:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Hi everyone! just to let you know that this is a closed (locked) information file. you are welcome to read it if you are uncertain about reading charts. If you need more information please check out #6 workshop as there is a whole section on reading charts. Thanks Designer


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

SUGGESTIONS - MARKERS

I want to thank AuntB41 for the following suggestion - as to a helpful way to use markers when following a color chart. 
--
A quick suggestion: I have found that color coding my markers is very helpful. Use one color for 4 stitch boarders,another for half diamonds, and third color for repeats of center panels of pattern. This way I always know when nearing the change in pattern without counting or losing my way. Hope this helps someone else.


----------



## prismaticr (Nov 17, 2011)

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

